# Backyard Butterflies



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 6, 2017)

Did a little bug shootin thought i'd share 



DSC_8833 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr




DSC_8888 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr




DSC_8833 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_8792 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 7, 2017)

Very nice!
Great composition and lighting...sharp focus.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 7, 2017)

Beautiful shots Mr. C  -  thanks for sharing!


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 8, 2017)

I love to photograph Butterfly's they have awesome colors very nice pic's


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 8, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> Very nice!
> Great composition and lighting...sharp focus.


Thanks for the kind words ,much Appreciated . 


wvdawg said:


> Beautiful shots Mr. C  -  thanks for sharing!


Thanks Mr.D   BTW , spent lunch hour scouting ;19 doe and 5 toms This year is looking up !  Of  course ,only had my cell phone .......but can still prove what I saw 


pdsniper said:


> I love to photograph Butterfly's they have awesome colors very nice pic's



Thank you , I started photographing Butterflies a good time back ,Because my wife liked the photos . It doesn't take long to get hooked . They can be a challenge ,they move a lot ,and hard to get a clean Bg . Every now and then it all comes together .... I just use the "Take a bazillion photos " method . lol


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 8, 2017)

Very very beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 8, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Very very beautiful! Nice work!


Man , It's been a while .... Thanks for commenting ,Briar ! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Very nice.



And ,Thank You Too !


----------



## rip18 (Aug 12, 2017)

Great job!  Love the colors & detail on all of those!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2017)

rip18 said:


> Great job!  Love the colors & detail on all of those!



Thanks Robert !


----------



## leemckinney (Sep 4, 2017)

Great pics.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 5, 2017)

leemckinney said:


> Great pics.



Thanks Lee !


----------



## carver (Sep 5, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## natureman (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice set of photos.  Do you know what plants they are feeding on?


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 6, 2017)

carver said:


> Very nice





natureman said:


> Nice set of photos.  Do you know what plants they are feeding on?



Thanks Carver & NatureMan 
     The butterflies were on Butterfly Bushes in the back yard . They surround one of my fish ponds thus getting plenty of overspray which keeps them healthy . Keeping the Owls ,Hawks and feral Cats away from the koi ,Well that's a whole new subject ...lol


----------

